# The Rice Krispie Treat Pizza



## kleenex (Nov 20, 2014)

Don't Eat That, John! -- The Rice Krispie Treat Pizza - Neatorama

Rice Crispy Treats crust and a pizza.....


Why not!?!?!


----------

